# Word of the day: Antidisestablishmentarianism



## Glowworm (Mar 5, 2021)

A movement against the disestablishment or removal of the Church of England as the official state church of England, Ireland and Wales in 19th century England


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 5, 2021)

I would have been a antidisestablishmentarianist.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 5, 2021)

That's the first "big" word I ever learned.  I was four.  My older sister taught it to me.


----------



## debodun (Mar 5, 2021)

My father used to say that it was the longest word in the English language. I don't know if it was true then or still is.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 5, 2021)

debodun said:


> My father used to say that it was the longest word in the English language. I don't know if it was true then or still is.


That's what my sister said!  She was eight though.


----------



## win231 (Mar 6, 2021)

I remember hearing kids in 5th grade saying it.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 6, 2021)

debodun said:


> My father used to say that it was the longest word in the English language. I don't know if it was true then or still is.


Smiles is the longest word, there's a mile between each 'S.'


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 6, 2021)

debodun said:


> My father used to say that it was the longest word in the English language. I don't know if it was true then or still is.


There are a few that are longer


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 6, 2021)

pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis


----------

